# Ankona Native SUV 17 - Need Info



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good talk on the phone today. Hope it helped.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2015-ankona-native-17-tiller-hull-and-trailer.47996/

Done!


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

So what was the verdict on bow steer? I could use this info as well. Anything I should know?


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I’m into my fifth year with my SUV 17 and noticed the bow steer on one occasion which was the first day on the water with it. Haven’t noticed it since. Like with any boat, once you learn how the skiff handles different conditions it shouldn’t be a problem. I couldn’t be happier with mine. I fish some pretty wide open waters in the Chesapeake Bay area and have used it in the Keys. Pretty versatile and family friendly skiff imo.


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

X2 what CedarCreek said. Into my 3rd year with mine. After the learning curve of learning how to operate the boat I have never thought about the bow steer issue again.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Frnky4fngz said:


> So what was the verdict on bow steer? I could use this info as well. Anything I should know?


The deal with the bow steer is very simple. When you are in any chop that is coming from a side angle....slow down. It occurs when your nose comes down and gets pushed by a quartering wave. The SUV is susceptible to it due to the very pronounced nose on that skiff. When I would take out demo rides, with make it happen on command....and then show the customer how to not make it happen. Just slow down and ride the waves like a surfboard without going wide open.


----------



## Frnky4fngz (Oct 4, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> The deal with the bow steer is very simple. When you are in any chop that is coming from a side angle....slow down. It occurs when your nose comes down and gets pushed by a quartering wave. The SUV is susceptible to it due to the very pronounced nose on that skiff. When I would take out demo rides, with make it happen on command....and then show the customer how to not make it happen. Just slow down and ride the waves like a surfboard without going wide open.


Thanks for this info


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I have had a 40hp tiller (hull #8) for 2 years now and absolutely love it I am still putting it through new situations (open inlets, larger swells, loaded down with more gear than usual while poling flood tides) and each time it continues to impress me. I bought it to fly fish in NE FL and it is purpose built for that. It poles in 5 inches with 2 guys and lots of gear, a trolling motor, and an anchor. Nothing I do seems to create more draft. When running, it cross 6" deep mud flats with the motor trimmed up no problem. 

Probably the most impressed I am is when running rough water down the St Johns river and ICW, it handles chop very well. I use my trim tabs to cut the swells, sure you get splashed some but thats a given. Had one or two bigger bow steer events but I saw it coming and adjusted so it was no big deal. Shadowcast is correct about quartering waves being the culprit. By no means is it anything to prevent you from buying. This is an under rated hull on here for sure...

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

One was just listed here, I have fished on it and it goes shallow, fast and overall great boat.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ankona-native-suv-17.48385/


----------

